# Quark activation



## andreab-hsm (Oct 28, 2005)

Howdy! Just upgraded from 5.0 to 6.5. I was shocked at the quark activation feature that I've got to do before it becomes a full version (and not a demo version). I don't recall this on 5.0 at all. It's not a problem as it's a fully legal copy (purchased from Quark directly) it just seems like overkill and it worries me that I can only activate once a year -- I probably won't even need to, but what if I had a computer crash? And perhaps even crashed twice in a year? I would not be able to reactivate the 2nd time. Am I wrong to think this activation limit is stupid?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, the industry has made significant advances in their anti-piracy technology. This advance being two things:
a pain in the neck for the legitimate user, and more cracking-fun for the piraters.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Great that's all we need. Will this be another problem like DRM ??


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh boy. I'm sure if you had a system failure and needed to reinstall, you could call them up and they'd sympathize with you. But I agree- it's a pain in the butt, so let them know you are unsatisfied with the activation process. If it weren't for complacent users of this software, they'd still be using conventional activation methods- people will still circumvent it, it'll just take them a little bit longer.


----------

